# Wichtig: campact Eil-Aktion in Sachen Amazonas



## Christine (23. Aug. 2019)

Was zur Zeit am Amazonas passiert, geht uns alle an (auch wenn das mancher nicht wahrhaben will). Wie kann man den brasilianischen Brandstifter am besten treffen? Richtig! Geldhahn zudrehen! Deshalb...

https://aktion.campact.de/mercosur/...dation&utm_source=rec-lc&utm_term=inside_flow

Danke!


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2019)

Hab ich schon gemacht, aber , daß du es hier rein gesetzt hast. Danke


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2019)

Hier noch mal eine Ergänzung, die ganz interessante Links enthält:
https://utopia.de/ratgeber/amazonas...nVywrx56S2A-KO1ARVyO7EDLdIJKy-x81snrMhLEl9rxo


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Aug. 2019)

Diese Tipps von utopia.de, die kann wirklich jeder berücksichtigen und sollte das auch.
Und sicher, ich zweifle, dass die Campact-Aktion viel bewirkt (unterschrieben hab ich natürlich trotzdem, weil ohne ändert sich erst recht nix)
Eins muss man dem Tropen-Trump aber lassen: die Kolonialismuskarte spielt er geschickt. Von Leuten, die das Mercosur-Abkommen überhaupt erst ausgehandelt haben, damit Bayer & Co ihre Aggrochemie zollfrei nach Südamerika exportieren können, und das viele Soja fürs Vieh und das Palmöl für "Bio"sprit zollfrei und billig nach Europa kommt, die's zuhause aber nicht gebacken bekommen wollen, den Klimaschutz voranzutreiben, zügig aus der Braunkohle auszusteigen, Massentierhaltung, Gülleverklappung, Pestizidverbrauch, Waldsterben, Autoverkehr, Artensterben usw. endlich mal beherzt einzudämmen, würd ich mir auch nix sagen lassen.


----------



## Anja W. (27. Aug. 2019)

Beate, da gebe ich Dir Recht. Die Unterstützung der EU sehe ich auch mit sehr gemischten Gefühlen. Erstmal weil sie in diesen Ländern nichts bewirken wird, da die politische Situation und der Stolz der Chefs es gar nicht zulässt. Zum Anderen, weil die Märkte in der EU für Fleisch und Palmfett so gigantisch sind, dass sich kaum ein Land diesen Profit entgehen lassen würde. Mit dem Geld sollten lieber heimische "Normal-"bauern unterstützt werden und die Einfuhr von Produkten aus dem Regenwald beschränkt werden. Da passiert aber das Gegenteil (siehe Mercosur). Da kann sich nur jeder an die eigene __ Nase fassen, regional einkaufen und auf die Inhaltsstoffe der Produkte, die man kauft, achten.

Hier im Raum Hannover hat es diesen Sommer wieder kaum nennenswert geregnet. Alles ist braun und viele Bäume sind abgestorben. Das wäre auch ein Ort, wo mehr Geld zum Wiederaufforstung und Unterstützung der Landwirte hinfließen könnte. Dazu noch eine Aktion gegen Palmprodukte. Da würde man das Geld wenigstens nicht im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes verbrennen. Oder glaubt irgendwer, das mit dem Geld auch nur ein Baum gepflanzt wird, der wieder eine gewisse Größe erreicht, bevor er gerodet wird?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja, die jetzt beim Landwirt im nächsten Dorf Milch und Fleisch kaufen geht.


----------



## Christine (27. Aug. 2019)

Ja, das mit dem Palmfett ist auch so eine Sache. Ich versuche es zu vermeiden, wo es geht. 
Aber dann trickst mich doch der regionale Schweinebauer aus: Bei uns in der Region wird ein besonderes Schweinefleisch angeboten - regional vom Ferkel bis zur Schlachterei. Und da lese ich doch dann, das es so lecker sei, weil es ganz besonderes Futter bekäme. Und in diesem Futter enthalten ist u.a. Palmkernöl. Auf meine Anfrage, wie man denn das mit "regional", ökologisch und dem Nein zur Regenwaldabholzung vereinbaren könne, bekam ich dann als Antwort, das diese Palmölplantagen zertifiziert seien und dafür kein Regenwald sterben müsse... Was stand denn da vorher wohl???


----------



## Dr.J (28. Aug. 2019)

Nebenbei bemerkt. Momentan ist Bolsonaro im Fokus, aber die Anrainerstaten holzen den Regenwald ebenso ab. Der bolivianische Präsi Morales ist sogar noch schlimmer. Übrigens auch in Afrika werden Regenwälder gnadenlos abgeholzt. Jeder rote Punkt stellt einen Brandherd dar.

 
Quelle: Firms/Nasa

Die Tipps von Utopia kann jeder für sich persönlich umsetzen.

Kleine Geschichte am Rande:
Meine Edeka hat immer Wurst aus biologischer regionaler Produktion verkauft. Sie haben sie wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen, weil diese niemand, vermutlich außer mir, gekauft hat. Die Leute kaufen lieber weiterhin das Zeug aus Massentierhaltung und scheren sich einen feuchten Kehricht um Tierwohl und Rgenwald. Es wird ihnen wohl erst dann schmerzlich bewußt, wenn etwas nicht mehr da ist.


----------



## Anja W. (28. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich denke, die große rote Fläche in Afrika sind eher lebensnotwendige Savannenbrände:

https://www.wetteronline.de/wettern...vannenbraende-als-lebenselixier-2019-08-26-fa

Natürlich geht es dem Regenwald in Afrika auch nicht besser. Das Problem ist wohl weltweit gleich. Selbst auf Borneo usw. brennt es immer mehr.

Wenn ich mir immer ansehe, wie groß die Fleischpakete an Sommer-Grill-Wochenenden bei Edeka über den Tisch gehen, wird mich auch ganz anders. Nein, ich bin definitiv kein Vegetarier und nicht alle haben das Glück, dass der Mann einer Kollegin nebenbei Schweine hält. Aber ein wenig drüber nachzudenken, wo das herkommt, was man isst, sollte heute jeder können.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Aug. 2019)

Dr.J schrieb:


> Übrigens auch in Afrika werden Regenwälder gnadenlos abgeholzt. Jeder rote Punkt stellt einen Brandherd dar.


Was ich mit vorsicht sehe.....glaube von den Bränden in Deutschland hätten wir schon etwas gehört.....in DE sind auf der Karte auch rote Punkte


----------

